

The Body Electric - Thevet
http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/nature/The-Body-Electric.html

======
jrapdx3
The article was provocative, if light on the clinical details, but that's OK,
not a medical journal after all. It does convincingly portray that having a
rare condition, and lightning survivors are rare, is a special curse.

Good doctors take an interest in unusual cases--it's an opportunity to learn.
FWIW I've not encountered anyone with a lightning-caused condition, but the
article arouses my curiosity, I am kind of a geek about the questions brought
out by such phenomena.

BTW for anyone interested in lightning rather than physiological effects of
it, this site may be worthwhile:
[http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en](http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en)

As I read the brief descriptions of people had been sruck by lightning, I
surmised some suffered PTSD-like symptoms, as was mentioned near the end of
the article. Among the many patients I've seen diagnosed with autoimmune
disorders, similar hard-to-characterize symptoms are often present. Perhaps
lightning-induced damage to tissues sets off a cascade of immune system
responses leading to symptoms, but I really have no idea what connections
exist among these phenomena.

Just a few of the things I look forward to learning about.

------
tinix
Relevant:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIuMICiFqmE#t=6420](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIuMICiFqmE#t=6420)

Eric Dollard discussing lightning, he also goes into the skin effect
afterwards, which is also relevant to this article. Interesting stuff... this
guy.

------
prithvitheprime
Its nature; we can research about this one to make this one comprehensive.

